# HONG KONG | The Pavilia Farm | 208m x 2 | 203m x 3 | 177m | 173m | T/O



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

hkskyline said:


> *New World to demolish 2 blocks of Pavilia Farm flats in Tai Wai, compensate buyers, citing foundation defects*
> South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
> July 8, 2021
> 
> ...


8/8

DSCF7998 by samuel. w, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

hkskyline said:


> 8/8
> 
> DSCF7998 by samuel. w, on Flickr


* Pavilia Farm buyers quit $55m deals*
August 16, 2021
The Standard _Excerpt_

Three deals worth a total of HK$55.44 million at the Pavilia Farm III, which has been hit by a construction scandal, were terminated last Friday.

The project, which is being jointly developed by New World Development (0017) and MTR Corp (0066), lies atop the Tai Wai MTR station in the New Territories.

The cancellations come after construction defects at the project were found last month. NWD said it would demolish and rebuild two of the seven residential blocks at the project as the strength of some concrete sections did not meet the design requirements approved by the Building Department.

A 991-square-foot four-bedroom flat sold for HK$26.26 million, or HK$26,504 per square foot, was the biggest terminated deal recorded in the Sales of First-hand Residential Properties Electronic Platform.

Transactions for another two flats sized 746 sq ft and 534 sq ft were terminated as well. The buyers had bought the flats for HK$17.23 million and HK$11.94 million respectively.

More : Pavilia Farm buyers quit $55m deals


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

hkskyline said:


> 8/8
> 
> DSCF7998 by samuel. w, on Flickr


*The Pavilia Farm* 

9/7

MMM_2104L by Marvin Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

hkskyline said:


> 8/8
> 
> DSCF7998 by samuel. w, on Flickr


* Some Pavilia Farm concrete samples fail tests: govt *
RTHK _Excerpt_
Dec 20, 2021

The Buildings Department said on Monday that "a very small portion" of samples from two towers at the Pavilia Farm residential development in Tai Wai have a concrete strength that is lower than approved.

The checks were carried out after New World Development announced in July that it was demolishing and rebuilding two other blocks at the site - towers one and eight of phase III - after they also failed concrete strength tests.

The department said it had the asked the developer to conduct additional tests on the five remaining towers of the project, which are in phase I and phase II.

More : Some Pavilia Farm concrete samples fail tests: govt - RTHK


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Located in Tai Wai





The Pavilia Farm Complex - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com


































大圍丨柏傲莊 The Pavilia Farm丨5x208米丨 - 第5页 - 香港 - 高楼迷摩天族


大圍丨柏傲莊 The Pavilia Farm丨5x208米丨 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

Please rename thread. The official transcription for latin alphabets (jyut ping) of the name of the city ist not „Hong Kong“, it is „Hoeng gong“. So everything else is per definition wrong and should not be used anymore. People should finally start using the real names or official(!) transcriptions and not some fantasy things made up by who knows what people elsewhere, otherwise there is to much bloat, its disrespectful and it is of course just not the real name. If we dont stick to the names, what reason is there to use names anyways? Should everyone have their own names for all kind of things so nobody does not know anymore, what people are talking about? I guess not. There is a reason in names. And also some English people dont have the right to name everything in the world after their pleasure and claiming their position is the only one everyone has to use.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

d.henney said:


> Please rename thread. The official transcription for latin alphabets (jyut ping) of the name of the city ist not „Hong Kong“, it is „Hoeng gong“. So everything else is per definition wrong and should not be used anymore. People should finally start using the real names or official(!) transcriptions and not some fantasy things made up by who knows what people elsewhere, otherwise there is to much bloat, its disrespectful and it is of course just not the real name. If we dont stick to the names, what reason is there to use names anyways? Should everyone have their own names for all kind of things so nobody does not know anymore, what people are talking about? I guess not. There is a reason in names. And also some English people dont have the right to name everything in the world after their pleasure and claiming their position is the only one everyone has to use.


We use only the most commonly used English names for cities in this section. Come back after you persuade the international community to use Hoeng Gong.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The proper Cantonese pronunciation of Hong Kong is Heung-gkong.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

does the mandarin have the same pronunciation or something alike?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> does the mandarin have the same pronunciation or something alike?


In pinyin it's Xianggang, I don't know how to type the pronunciation...


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

d.henney said:


> Please rename thread. The official transcription for latin alphabets (jyut ping) of the name of the city ist not „Hong Kong“, it is „Hoeng gong“. So everything else is per definition wrong and should not be used anymore. People should finally start using the real names or official(!) transcriptions and not some fantasy things made up by who knows what people elsewhere, otherwise there is to much bloat, its disrespectful and it is of course just not the real name. If we dont stick to the names, what reason is there to use names anyways? Should everyone have their own names for all kind of things so nobody does not know anymore, what people are talking about? I guess not. There is a reason in names. And also some English people dont have the right to name everything in the world after their pleasure and claiming their position is the only one everyone has to use.


But then that also applies to all the other cities in this thread. For Cologne (Köln) and Munich (München), for example.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The buildings in the construction scandal seem to have been demolished.

8/27


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*NWD: The Pavilia Farm III's Key Date Put off to 31 Mar 2025 *
AAStocks 
Aug 26, 2022

The Pavilia Farm, the property development project atop Tai Wai Station which is co-developed by NEW WORLD and MTR CORPORATION, has its latest estimated key date for phase three confirmed delay to 31 March 2025 (about a year later than the previously amended key date), after the assessment of the recognized person of the project, as NWD spokesman replied to media inquiry. Meanwhile, the relevant supplementary agreement has also been approved by the government.

Source : NWD: The Pavilia Farm III's Key Date Put off to 31 Mar 2025


----------

